# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Tramadol as a lucid aid?

## isthisit

So, I got prescribed tramadol - a mild opiate painkiller when I had on operation on my knee a year ago.

It's a controlled prescription only drug here in the UK, but commonly prescribed.


I recently took one (50mg) for a bad headache, then went to sleep as it made me really tired and slow. 

WOW. My sleep was incredible, I was tired, and immediately felt rested, floaty and a little high, but not out of it. I also felt a little itchy but nothing major. I floated in and out of sleep, knowing I was dreaming but not having any focus or dreams as such, just a weird experience like I was heavily sedated, but on the edge of being awake.


Anyone else had this experience? Obviously I would not recommend taking it just for LDing, but the feeling was incredible.

----------


## Oneireus1

Samuel Taylor Coleridge wrote Kubla Khan on Opium. That stuff you are taking is a derivative of it, so it's no wonder you had a vivid experience. It's a shame it's so addictive.

----------


## Alyzarin

Of course it was incredible, it's a pain killer.  :tongue2:  Tramadol is a strange one, it's like tons of tiny drugs rolled into one.... What you describe sounds more like a cross between dreaming and a nod than legitimate lucidity, it's a common pain killer experience at very high doses or when you're very tired, and it is often quite euphoric. However, using opioids as a means of becoming lucid is asking for trouble.... Not to mention, a nod will normally be somewhat "lucid", but also very unfocused and sedated like you've described, which will ultimately hurt your progress.

Just remember to be careful with what you have there... that incredible feeling is the reason that people get addicted to opioids.

----------


## nina

I lived in Bangkok for awhile...Tramadol is available OTC there for a couple pennies. Me and my roommates took our fair share. I'm not a fan of opiates though (good thing considering my super addictive personality). But I second what Alyzarin said...an opiate high and legitimate lucid dreaming are not really comparable. It might take someone experienced with both to fully understand why.

----------


## Xanous

Strange... Tramadol has an opposite effect on me. It works for me like a stimulant. I generally feel much more energetic and focused when I take it. I like it for that reason but I don't see it as chemically addicting. It could be mildly psychologically addicting, perhaps... like say alcohol. I have some RX that I keep for when my back goes out. I haven't thought of using this help lucidity until now. Anyway, I put my back out again. I will probably take one tonight and see how it goes.  :wink2:

----------


## angie746

> So, I got prescribed tramadol - a mild opiate painkiller when I had on operation on my knee a year ago.
> 
> It's a controlled prescription only drug here in the UK, but commonly prescribed.
> 
> 
> I recently took one (50mg) for a bad headache, then went to sleep as it made me really tired and slow. 
> 
> WOW. My sleep was incredible, I was tired, and immediately felt rested, floaty and a little high, but not out of it. I also felt a little itchy but nothing major. I floated in and out of sleep, knowing I was dreaming but not having any focus or dreams as such, just a weird experience like I was heavily sedated, but on the edge of being awake.
> 
> ...




Hi there, I have been on Tramadol for 5 years now to control my pain. I get restless and get pains in my body if I don't take it, the withdrawal symptoms when you run out are horrendous!!. I would totally urge you to keep away from this drug for dreaming purposes. I am a natural lucid dreamer and have been all my life and I haven't had an increase in my lucid dreams while taking it so I don't think it would help to be honest with you. This drug is not to be played around with, nor are any drugs in that case. May I recommend to you blue green algae which you can buy at any holland & Barrett store and also ginko leaf extract its 500mg in this form for about 3 pounds, the talent forms are only 30mg so the extract is a lot more powerful and as I can see does help with lucid dreaming. 5-HTP is also a good one as it contains tryptophan. All these i have stated are perfectly safe and all found at holland & barrettes. I wish you good luck and please PM me if you would like more advice as I have tried everything going that's safe. Clove oil and clary sage oil is also a good oil to use to drop on your pillow before sleep, as you inhale it through the night it gets your brain excited lol. Don't use clary sage whilst pregnant though! Anyways agin do luck and hope to hear from you soon my friend  :smiley:

----------


## BruteForce223

> Hi there, I have been on Tramadol for 5 years now to control my pain. I get restless and get pains in my body if I don't take it, the withdrawal symptoms when you run out are horrendous!!. I would totally urge you to keep away from this drug for dreaming purposes. I am a natural lucid dreamer and have been all my life and I haven't had an increase in my lucid dreams while taking it so I don't think it would help to be honest with you. This drug is not to be played around with, nor are any drugs in that case. May I recommend to you blue green algae which you can buy at any holland & Barrett store and also ginko leaf extract its 500mg in this form for about 3 pounds, the talent forms are only 30mg so the extract is a lot more powerful and as I can see does help with lucid dreaming. 5-HTP is also a good one as it contains tryptophan. All these i have stated are perfectly safe and all found at holland & barrettes. I wish you good luck and please PM me if you would like more advice as I have tried everything going that's safe. Clove oil and clary sage oil is also a good oil to use to drop on your pillow before sleep, as you inhale it through the night it gets your brain excited lol. Don't use clary sage whilst pregnant though! Anyways agin do luck and hope to hear from you soon my friend



Hey Angie, I don't mean to intrude on the conversation but would you mind telling me what causes the pain you are medicated on Tramadol for?

This sounds horrific, really. Also 5 years? Must be serious so I understand if you're not comfortable telling me what the reason is.  :smiley: 

All the best,

Brute





> Strange... Tramadol has an opposite effect on me. It works for me like a stimulant. I generally feel much more energetic and focused when I take it. I like it for that reason but I don't see it as chemically addicting. It could be mildly psychologically addicting, perhaps... like say alcohol. I have some RX that I keep for when my back goes out. I haven't thought of using this help lucidity until now. Anyway, I put my back out again. I will probably take one tonight and see how it goes.



Hey man, would you mind telling how many times you've tried it?  :smiley: 

Thanks.

All the best,

Brute

----------

